# Swiss Steak



## Qwerty (Jan 9, 2005)

I am looking for a tried and proven Swiss Steak recipe. One using red wine and cream, from memory, I used to get it in a restaurant a while ago but would like to have a go myself.


----------



## Alix (Jan 9, 2005)

Sorry Qwerty, no clue here. Someone will come along soon though.


----------



## pdswife (Jan 9, 2005)

Sorry.. I don't know either.. but, sure am looking forward to someone posting some ideas.


----------



## kansasgirl (Jan 9, 2005)

I have this one - it is Hungarian in origin.

Hungarian Swiss Steak
1 1/2 lb, round steak cut 1/2" thick 
1  Clove garlic 
1/2 ts Paprika 
Salt and fresh pepper to taste 
1/4 c Bacon drippings or olive oil 
1/2 c Onions, sliced
4 oz Mushrooms, sliced 
1/2 c Beef stock
1/3 Red wine 
1/2 c Sour cream 

1.Rub sides of steak with cut garlic. Combine flour, paprika, salt and pepper. 
2.Pound the flour mixture into the steak with a mallet or edge of plate. Brown steak on both sides in hot drippings or oil. 
3.Top steaks with onions and mushrooms. Add stock, cover and simmer about 2 hours or until tender. 
4.Remove meat to a hot platter. Spoon off excess fat from the liquid in the pan. Add wine and simmer several minutes to reduce. Add the sour cream to it, heat through, but do not boil. Pour sauce over the steaks.


----------



## lyndalou (Jan 13, 2005)

This sure looks like a winner. I've printed it and need to get some sour cream and the round steak. Thanks, Kansas Girl


----------



## mudbug (Jan 13, 2005)

Mom used to make this all the time (sorry, don't remember recipe).  Is it really "Swiss"?

Anybody know of other Swiss recipes, other than cheese fondue?  You don't hear that much about great Swiss cooks or foods besides their chocolate.


----------



## kansasgirl (Jan 13, 2005)

I have a few others. I think there are some cuisines that are largely overlooked, Swiss recipes being one of them. I will post these now and more to come.

Swiss Bread Pudding - Brotauflauf
1/2 lb Fresh bread rolls (yeast-type)
1/2 c White wine (can use all milk)
1/2 c Milk 
1/2 c Melted butter 
1 c Sugar 
1/2 ts Cinnamon 
Juice and zest of 1 lemon 
2 tb Rum 
4 Egg yolks 
4 Egg whites, beaten stiff 

Preheat oven to 375F.  Butter a medium souffle, or a casserole with sides. Set aside.
1.Cut the bread rolls into thin slices. Put them in a saucepan, pour over the wine or milk, and heat them gently, breaking them up a little as they soften. 
2.Combine the melted butter, sugar, cinnamon, lemon juice and zest, rum, and egg yolks. Beat well, and add them to the bread and wine/milk mixture. Mix well. 
3.Carefully fold in the egg whites, and put the mixture into a buttered souffle dish. Bake for an hour or until puffed and golden. Serve with a vanilla or sweet wine sauce if desired.

Lucerne Gingerbread
2 c  Fresh cream 
3  Lemons, juiced
1/3 c Pear puree 
1/2 c Sugar 
1 tb Mixed ground spices, any combination (star anise, cloves, cinnamon, ginger, nutmeg, cardamon) 
1 ts Baking soda 
4 1/2 c Whole wheat flour 
6 oz Walnuts, roughly chopped

Preheat oven to 350F
1.Add the lemon juice to the cream and leave for a few minutes to allow the cream to curdle slightly. 
2.Mix together the cream, pear puree, sugar, mixed spices and baking soda. Add the flour. Mix until well blended and then add the nuts. 
3.Fill a cake tin or flan ring with 6 cm high sides with gingerbread batter.
4.Bake in the oven for 50 minutes. Allow to cool throughly and serve cold.


----------



## mudbug (Jan 14, 2005)

Thanks, kansasgirl.  Interesting about the pear puree in the gingerbread.  I made some "regular" gingerbread over the holidays and was thinking of serving it with canned pears and whipped cream.  Nobody here was interested - they ate it all up for breakfast.


----------



## lyndalou (Jan 15, 2005)

Where can I get the pear puree? Can I just puree canned pears in my blender?


----------



## kansasgirl (Jan 15, 2005)

I think that very soft fresh pears are best for pureeing, but you can also used canned or even baby food.


----------

